# sr20det swap questions



## 240sxquebec (Aug 8, 2003)

first: what is a MAF and what's its function?

second: is it true I have to lose my windshield washer reservoir to leave room for the intercooler piping?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

1. MAF (or AFM) measures the amount of air coming into an engine. It sits behind the air filter generally.

2. Most probably yes. Personally I bought a skinny generic washer bottle and made a bracket for it as the old one wouldnt let the 3" piping through! You can also get bag-like ones that can fit in almost any spot. Have a look at your local auto store.


----------



## shoes59 (May 10, 2002)

240sxquebec said:


> * is it true I have to lose my windshield washer reservoir to leave room for the intercooler piping? *


I retained mine using a Greddy FMIC kit.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

sorry for going a lil off topic guys..

shoes59: i have heard that greddy fmic kits do not come with instructions.. is this true?? thnx


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

they are not the hardest things to install. They use a lot of the factory piping and bolt straight up. COme with clamps, silicone hose and all.


----------

